# Can you believe this..



## Jon Michael Plotter (Jan 7, 2016)

Body odor??...
Lyft pax sometimes are downright ghetto I say. 
Uber-leftovers should stay by the side of the road till they get hailed on and die.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Jon Michael Plotter said:


> Body odor??...
> Lyft pax sometimes are downright ghetto I say.
> Uber-leftovers should stay by the side of the road till they get hailed on and die.


What kind of grown adult writes that?? Very strange. Then again if you changed every little thing based on all the asinine ratings you get that would be even more strange


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

At least he told you why he rated low instead of keeping you guessing.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

It could of been the last passenger smelling like a sewer?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> At least he told you why he rated low instead of keeping you guessing.


Great point! The few bad ratings I have bug me for a few hours wondering what the heck I did wrong. 
But in this case I would know to wash my butt hole real good and put on clean clothes.


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great point! The few bad ratings I have bug me for a few hours wondering what the heck I did wrong.
> But in this case I would know to wash my butt hole real good and put on clean clothes.


Wash MY butt? Okay, I wonder if the pax knows that prior to them getting in my ride, 2 gays dudes where making out like two f'n 15 year olds. Then after them, a hetero couple proceeded to do the same thing. I don't have time to fumigate my shit before you get in. I can't help if rob & rob can't wait to get back to the room before happiness starts seeping through their jeans and I sure as hell can't help if Jim Bob's girlfriends starts to get overly excited after he uses a digit on her.


----------

